# POWER METER on a 2014+ Synapse with BB30a?



## quikcolin (Aug 31, 2014)

I've been researching all night long, and I can't find the answer to my question. "What crank based power meter will fit on a 2014 Cannondale Synapse with a BB30a??"

Power2max?
Quarq?

My bike has an FSA Gossamer crankset, and I'd like to order a Power2max FSA Gossamer power meter, but I have no idea if it will fit. It appears there is a "gray area" and I can't find anyone who's had luck fitting it? 

I've emailed Power2Max, but I thought I would check to see if anyone on the board here has had any luck?

Thanks!


----------



## quikcolin (Aug 31, 2014)

For anyone that might be curious, after much research... I have found a single crank based solution to fit the 2014+ Synapse BB30a issue. 

My my bike has a FSA Gossamer crankset - the good people at Stages Cycling make their FSA Energy BB30 power meter option. Fits the Gossamer crank, and out BB30a issues. 

I've ordered one, and plan to post pics once I have it installed.


----------



## SynSyn (Aug 22, 2015)

Good to hear you've found a compatible power meter. I was about to propose the Cannonade Si crankset with Stages power meter (the whole package for about €1100).


----------



## quikcolin (Aug 31, 2014)

SynSyn said:


> Good to hear you've found a compatible power meter. I was about to propose the Cannonade Si crankset with Stages power meter (the whole package for about €1100).


I was about to pull the trigger on a SiSL2 crankset AND power.... I feel ya, thank goodness I called Stages to sort out all my options. The staff member I spoke to was a big help! Customer service is top shelf.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

They do make adapters to allow BB30 cranks to work in the BB30a bottom bracket. Not the best situation...but at least there's an option. Of course there's always pedal and hub based options too. Not that the stages is a bad choice. But it's always nice to have other options too. I was thinking hard about a power meter but I think I might hold off and possible use that money towards a nice indoor trainer since riding weather will be in short supply soon where I'm at.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

most if not all bb30 quarqs fit bbright, bb30a and bb30. They come with a large spacer on the Drive side and a 5mm spacer on the ND side.


----------



## onemoreshot (Jul 23, 2013)

quikcolin said:


> For anyone that might be curious, after much research... I have found a single crank based solution to fit the 2014+ Synapse BB30a issue.
> 
> My my bike has a FSA Gossamer crankset - the good people at Stages Cycling make their FSA Energy BB30 power meter option. Fits the Gossamer crank, and out BB30a issues.
> 
> I've ordered one, and plan to post pics once I have it installed.



How is the power meter working? Any issues? Did you order and install or have the LBS it.


----------

